# Yum or Yuk (not alphabetical)



## applecruncher (Jul 7, 2019)

List a food or drink, next player says whether they find it yummy or yucky. Then they continue the game by listing a food/drink.
Not alphabetical


I'll go first:

Grapefruit


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 7, 2019)

Yummy!

Spinach


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 7, 2019)

Yuk

Avocado


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 8, 2019)

Yum

Beef Stew


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 8, 2019)

Yum

Fresh pineapple


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 8, 2019)

Yum

Greek Yogurt


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 8, 2019)

Yuk

Butterscotch pudding


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 8, 2019)

Yum

Fried Eggs & Bacon


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 8, 2019)

Yum

Cinnamon raisin toast


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 8, 2019)

Yum

Brussel sprouts


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 8, 2019)

Yum 

Cole slaw


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 9, 2019)

Yum

Rice


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 10, 2019)

Yum

Christmas Cake


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 10, 2019)

Yuk

Cashews


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 10, 2019)

Yum

Walnuts


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 10, 2019)

Yuk

Macadamias


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 10, 2019)

Yum

Deep fried mushrooms


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 11, 2019)

Yum  ... any kind of mushrooms! 

Cream Cheese


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 11, 2019)

Yuk

Tuna salad


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2019)

YUM!!

BBQ Squirrell


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 12, 2019)

Yuk

Baked Potatoes


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Yummy

Baked Beans


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 12, 2019)

Yum

Spag Bol (Spaghetti Bolognese)


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 12, 2019)

Yum

Salmon Sandwich


----------



## Kathy5853 (Jul 13, 2019)

Yuk 

Strawberry shortcake


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 14, 2019)

Yummo

Donuts/Doughnuts....with cinnamon and sugar


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 14, 2019)

Yum

Sauerkraut


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 14, 2019)

Yum

Sardine Pie


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 14, 2019)

Yuk

Stuffed green peppers


----------



## Butterfly (Jul 15, 2019)

applecruncher said:


> Yuk
> 
> Stuffed green peppers



Yum!

Eggplant


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 15, 2019)

Yummy

A Roast done on the BBQ


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 17, 2019)

Yum

Soft Boiled Eggs....my husband is the soft boiled egg cooker in our house....mine never turn out soft ☺


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 17, 2019)

Yuk

Raisins


----------



## JustBonee (Jul 17, 2019)

Yum

Applesauce


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 17, 2019)

Yum with pork chops or pork crackling

Pork Chops


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 19, 2019)

Yum

Stir fry with shrimps


----------



## peramangkelder (Jul 29, 2019)

Yum

BBQ Sausages


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 30, 2019)

Yum

Pea Soup


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 31, 2019)

Yuk...eewww 

Tuna casserole


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 31, 2019)

Yummy

Quiche


----------



## Gemma (Jul 31, 2019)

Yuk

Blueberry Bagels


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 1, 2019)

Yum

Oatmeal raisin muffins


----------



## Gemma (Aug 1, 2019)

Yum

Snow Cones


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 2, 2019)

Yum

Yoghurt


----------



## Gemma (Aug 2, 2019)

Yum

Mincemeat Pie


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 3, 2019)

Yum

Nuts


----------



## Gemma (Aug 3, 2019)

Yum

Tiramisu


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 3, 2019)

Yum  

Banana muffins


----------



## Sunny (Aug 3, 2019)

Yum

Polish sausages


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 3, 2019)

Yum

Stuffed green peppers


----------



## Gemma (Aug 3, 2019)

Yum

Cabbage rolls


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 5, 2019)

Yuk

Chili


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 6, 2019)

Yum

Tumeric Tea


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 8, 2019)

Yuk

Caffe Latte


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

Yuk

Beavertails


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 9, 2019)

Yuk

Rye bread


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 9, 2019)

Yum

Homemade Bread


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 10, 2019)

Yum

Butter (for the homemade bread)


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 10, 2019)

Yuk (I like margarine, not butter)

Onion rings


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 10, 2019)

Yum

Brussels Sprouts


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 13, 2019)

Yum

Green Peas


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 15, 2019)

Yum

Mushrooms


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 19, 2019)

Yum

Carrots


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 20, 2019)

Yum

Cucumber


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 20, 2019)

Yum, especially on Sandwiches

Hot Wings


----------



## peramangkelder (Aug 22, 2019)

Nope but huz loves them

Hot Dogs?


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 23, 2019)

Can do with or not

BBQ Hamburgers


----------



## JustBonee (Aug 24, 2019)

Yuk

Frozen yogurt


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 24, 2019)

Yum, But too much sugar for me

Peanut butter and Jam sandwich...


----------



## Gemma (Aug 28, 2019)

Yum

Blooming onion


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 29, 2019)

Yum

Apricot preserves


----------



## Gemma (Aug 30, 2019)

Yum

Peach Cobbler


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 30, 2019)

Yum 

Avocados


----------



## Gemma (Aug 30, 2019)

Yum

Roasted Chestnuts


----------



## chic (Aug 30, 2019)

double Yum

cashews?


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 30, 2019)

Yum...especially the jumbo whole cashews 

Apricot preserves


----------



## mike4lorie (Aug 31, 2019)

Yum, I Guess

Peanut Butter & Banana


----------



## Gemma (Sep 4, 2019)

Yum

Asparagus


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 4, 2019)

Yum

Glazed Carrots


----------



## Gemma (Sep 5, 2019)

Yum

BBQ Baby back ribs


----------



## mike4lorie (Sep 7, 2019)

Yum

Waffles With The Makings


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 8, 2019)

Yummo...I just bought a Belgian Waffle Maker and I'm lovin' it 

Liquorice/Licorice choc coated of course


----------



## Gemma (Sep 8, 2019)

Yuk

A Whiskey Sour


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 9, 2019)

Yuk

Corn on the cob


----------



## Repondering (Sep 9, 2019)

Yuk....got it pushed on me too many times as a kid.

Blueberries in heavy whipping cream with honey


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 18, 2019)

Nope unfortunately allergic to the 'bloom' on blueberries

Salted and Buttered Popcorn?


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 22, 2019)

Yum 

Deep fried mushrooms


----------



## chic (Sep 23, 2019)

Yuk. No deep fried anything thank you.

Rhubarb?


----------



## peramangkelder (Sep 28, 2019)

Yeah....especially the home grown stuff

Sugar Snap Peas?


----------



## Sunny (Sep 29, 2019)

Meh  (Is that a permitted answer?)  

Pumpernickel Bread


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 29, 2019)

Yum

Cinnamon raisin toast


----------



## Sunny (Oct 1, 2019)

Yum

Caramel apple


----------



## mike4lorie (Oct 3, 2019)

Yum, but cannot anymore...

Smoked meat sandwich on rye...


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 5, 2019)

Yum

PB&J sandwich


----------



## mike4lorie (Nov 6, 2019)

Yum

Pumpernickle Bread Toasted with lots of Butter


----------



## applecruncher (Dec 29, 2019)

Yum

Reuben sandwich


----------



## applecruncher (Mar 20, 2020)

~bump~


----------



## peramangkelder (May 22, 2020)

Never had one so unsure 

Burger with meat patty and lots of salad


----------



## Citygirl (May 22, 2020)

*Yum

Wedding Soup*


----------



## applecruncher (May 22, 2020)

Yum

Deep fried onion rings


----------



## Repondering (May 22, 2020)

*Yum

Mangos *


----------



## applecruncher (May 22, 2020)

Yum

Fresh pineapple


----------



## Sassycakes (May 22, 2020)

*Yum*

*Liver and Onions*


----------



## RadishRose (May 22, 2020)

Yuk

Potato salad


----------



## applecruncher (May 22, 2020)

Yum

Cole slaw


----------



## Lashann (May 22, 2020)

*Yum

Peach jam*


----------



## Citygirl (May 23, 2020)

*Yuk

Brussel Sprouts*


----------



## RadishRose (May 23, 2020)

Yum

Broccoli


----------



## Repondering (May 23, 2020)

I eat it everyday, so......Yum.  I guess

Sardines


----------



## RadishRose (May 25, 2020)

yum

grilled cheese sandwich


----------



## Citygirl (May 25, 2020)

*Yum!

Spaghetti & Meatballs*


----------



## Repondering (May 25, 2020)

Yum

English fish & chips


----------



## Ruthanne (May 25, 2020)

Yum!!

Hog balls marinated in maple syrup with egg noodles.


----------



## peramangkelder (May 31, 2020)

@Ruthanne dare I ask what 'hog balls' are or are they what I think they are?


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 11, 2020)

English fish & chips - yum

Sauerkraut


----------



## mike4lorie (Jul 11, 2020)

yum

fiddleheads


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 11, 2020)

Yuk

Sausage


----------



## Ruthanne (Jul 11, 2020)

Yum

cheese omelette


----------



## RadishRose (Jul 11, 2020)

yum

grape tomatoes


----------



## Sassycakes (Jul 11, 2020)

Yuk

Liver and Onions


----------



## connect1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Yuk


Green bean casserole


----------



## chic (Jul 12, 2020)

Yuk

Spanish olives


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 12, 2020)

Yum

Walnuts


----------



## connect1 (Jul 12, 2020)

Yum


Peanut brittle


----------



## applecruncher (Jul 13, 2020)

Yuk

Egg salad


----------



## connect1 (Jul 14, 2020)

Yum


Tuna salad sandwich


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 25, 2020)

Yum

Cashews


----------



## RadishRose (Aug 25, 2020)

Yuk

Tomatoes


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 25, 2020)

Yummy!

Peach cobbler


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 25, 2020)

*Yummy

Liver*


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 25, 2020)

Yuk

Cole slaw


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 25, 2020)

Yum

Potato salad


----------



## Citygirl (Aug 25, 2020)

*Yum

Lasagna*


----------



## Ken N Tx (Aug 25, 2020)

Yum

Fried onions


----------



## applecruncher (Aug 25, 2020)

Yum

Poached eggs


----------



## joybelle (Aug 25, 2020)

Yum

Beef curry and veg


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 3, 2020)

Yum
Roast Chicken


----------



## Sassycakes (Sep 3, 2020)

Yum

Brussel Sprouts


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 4, 2020)

Yum
Egg Foo Young


----------



## joybelle (Sep 4, 2020)

Never eaten it.

Lasagna


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2020)

Yum 

Bologna


----------



## Autumn (Sep 4, 2020)

Yuk.

Liverwurst.


----------



## Kadee (Sep 4, 2020)

Yuk

Coriander


----------



## joybelle (Sep 4, 2020)

Yum.

Kransky Sausages


----------



## Citygirl (Sep 4, 2020)

*Never had one

Garden Salad*


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 5, 2020)

yum

oranges


----------



## joybelle (Sep 5, 2020)

Yum

Salami


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 5, 2020)

Yum

Onion rings


----------



## joybelle (Sep 5, 2020)

Yum

Meatloaf


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 6, 2020)

Yum

Ham salad


----------



## joybelle (Sep 6, 2020)

Yum

Mayonaisse


----------



## applecruncher (Sep 6, 2020)

Yum

Hot banana peppers


----------



## joybelle (Sep 6, 2020)

Never eaten them, but probably yuk if they are really hot.

Roast lamb


----------



## RadishRose (Sep 8, 2020)

Yum

Tacos


----------



## joybelle (Sep 8, 2020)

Yum.

Steak and kidney pie


----------



## Wren (Nov 26, 2020)

Yum

Lemon meringue cheesecake


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 26, 2020)

Yuk

Pumpernickel bread


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2020)

Yum

Homemade chicken and noodle soup.


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 26, 2020)

Yum

Chili dog


----------



## RadishRose (Nov 26, 2020)

Yum

Baked pork ribs and sauerkraut


----------



## Ruthanne (Nov 26, 2020)

Yum

Tin of Mustard Coated Sardines


----------



## applecruncher (Nov 27, 2020)

Yuk...

Corn on the cob


----------



## Chris P Bacon (Jun 26, 2021)

Yum! x2

Horseradish


----------



## Owlivia (Jun 26, 2021)

Yum

Scottish Shortbread


----------



## Sunny (Jun 27, 2021)

Yum

Haggis


----------

